# WINCHESTER BRONZELITE



## lepew62 (Apr 14, 2010)

I found this while poking around a dump the other day. It is 8 1/2" long and is made of solid bronze. It is missing the bottom, other than that it is complete. The switch and blink button still function. It was made by Winchester, unsure of what year. It reads just beneath the switch. Bronzelite, solid bronze, use winchester superseal batteries. I thought it was brass at first, I did not know they made a bronze flashlight. I thought it was interesting thing to find. I actually found several other flashlight parts, they were coroded though.


----------



## ncbred (Apr 23, 2010)

I was watching American Pickers the other night and they bought a Winchester Flashlight.


----------



## coboltmoon (Apr 23, 2010)

> WINCHESTER BRONZELITE


 
 Your bronze flashlight I have not seen before and I think you have something very cool.

 I saw the Pickers show and I thought there appraisal of $50 was super high for what looked like a common Winchester aluminum flash light worth about $15 to $20 tops in my book, but I an not a flashlight expert or have thier connections.


----------



## lepew62 (Apr 23, 2010)

I will get some better pics up. The one I took is rather generic.


----------



## lepew62 (Apr 23, 2010)

closer pics, all parts of this flashlight is bronze, switch, connectors, bulb reflector, though it appeared to be chromed, for refelctive purpose I assume.


----------



## lepew62 (Apr 23, 2010)

engraving


----------



## lepew62 (Apr 23, 2010)

inside


----------



## lepew62 (Apr 23, 2010)

As you can tell I have tried no further cleaning. I have never tried to clean bronze, afraid I may do more harm than good. I might throw it out on ebay and see what happens.


----------

